# White Russian! One of the strongest strains...



## 420 Murder Ln Garberville (Jun 2, 2009)

These prized nugs were gifted me from a very close comrade (lol). The mother, a stable cross of AK-47 and White Widow, is a few years old and a solid producer. It's seriously *(*Serious Seeds*) *hard to explain how sticky and _dank_ this stuff is. It smells like sweet birthday cake and skunk! The high is 1st class and whenever I share, it lightens the mood of the room and brings smiles and meandering conversations to whoever is in on the session.
With 22%THC it came in as the winner of the overall Cannabis Cup in 1996. It's obviously very resinous and my friends love to cultivate this _Old School_ strain. I love them for keeping it around despite the temptations to run Purple, etc. Any questions or comments are encouraged.


----------



## 420 Murder Ln Garberville (Jun 2, 2009)

watermark is wrong! I'm a _*stoner!*_


----------



## Triggga (Jun 8, 2009)

wow nice looking bud man

your sig is wrong though the best weed comes from canada


----------



## marcnh (Jun 9, 2009)

Nice pics man.  I'm old school in taste and strain, not into purple/fruity ect.  I want to grow white russian or rhino.



			
				Triggga said:
			
		

> wow nice looking bud man
> 
> your sig is wrong though the best weed comes from canada



My best weed ever was from noryhern cali.  I have some canadian super bud clones now, so we'll see how that goes!


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jun 9, 2009)

I luv good weed, I do not care where it comes from. I have a keeper Mom I haven't grown a clone from in over a year. I just keep her around because she was very good to me.


----------



## 420 Murder Ln Garberville (Jun 13, 2009)

here's another batch of the Russian. Seriously Trigg, *SERIOUSLY...* I respect Canada, but the talent pool in Northern Cali runs deep!  Yes, in the last picture the bud is sticking to the wall...


----------



## Littlelevy (Jun 17, 2009)

damn beautiful stuff! somehow this stuff finds its way down to El Paso Texas n they sell it 30 dollars a gram ( is that over paying!?


----------



## 420 Murder Ln Garberville (Jun 17, 2009)

i don't see a problem with paying 30 bucks if the stuff is worth it. You'd pay that much for the really good 5 star stuff at the clubs anyway.


----------



## Hick (Jun 18, 2009)

420 Murder Ln Garberville said:
			
		

> i don't see a problem with paying 30 bucks if the stuff is worth it. You'd pay that much for the really good 5 star stuff at the clubs anyway.



"$30 p/gram".....
$840 p/OZ..dbl 
over $13,000 p/lb.. RIDICULOUS! 
con artists and thieves... "profiteers"...


----------



## zipflip (Jun 18, 2009)

:yeahthat:


----------



## 420 Murder Ln Garberville (Jun 19, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> "$30 p/gram".....
> $840 p/OZ..dbl
> over $13,000 p/lb.. RIDICULOUS!
> con artists and thieves... "profiteers"...


I stand by my comments. _IF_ it's worth $30 then pay it. I'm sure that you'd get breaks for the more you buy. If I lived in El Paso and it was flooded with brick weed, then sure, I'd pay $30 for some kind. The 5* stuff at most clubs are at least $20 and sometimes more for exotics that are either recent Cup winners and/or exclusive strains to that club. I'm sure it's not literally $30 all day. Thanks though HicK


----------



## Littlelevy (Jun 28, 2009)

this is true... el paso is flooded with 180$ per pound of brown bricked poopy weed... so when white russian comes around im willin to pay 35 hahahah  sad. yet true


----------



## zipflip (Jun 28, 2009)

man i would so pay 180 for a pound of brick mexi in a heart beat even if i was stacked to the hilt wit my own harvest even. hell it'd be one hek of a just in case back up stash for 180 bones i'll say.  JMO
  some brick aint all that terrible. i mean it does the job when nothin else does is my thoughts anyway.
 a pound of the same crap goes for over a grand up here strait up. actually more likely to be closer to 1500$. im so serious too.
  i could never touch a full elbow for under 1100 here of it tho.


----------



## BlAzEmAsTeRkUsh42o (Jun 28, 2009)

30 dollars a gram is rediculous!! I can get WW, Purps, Blueberry, Super Silver Haze....etc for 20 a gram and 350 to 420 an Ounce


----------



## zipflip (Jun 29, 2009)

> 30 dollars a gram is rediculous!! I can get WW, Purps, Blueberry, Super Silver Haze....etc for 20 a gram and 350 to 420 an Ounce



even thats ridiculous imo. 420 an ounce.....  ahhhhhhhh


----------



## LassChance (Jun 29, 2009)

marcnh said:
			
		

> Nice pics man.  I'm old school in taste and strain, not into purple/fruity ect.  I want to grow white russian or rhino.
> 
> 
> 
> My best weed ever was from noryhern cali.  I have some canadian super bud clones now, so we'll see how that goes!



Im confused.  Is the mix of AK47 plus WW called White Russian?

Ive got some of each growing right now and had already planned on crossing a male AK47 with a female AK as well as a WW female for seeds.  HOOOBOY!

Yum. Gorgeous buds.

Lass


----------



## Hick (Jun 29, 2009)

> Im confused. Is the mix of AK47 plus WW called White Russian?


..._Only_.. if it has been backcrossed and stablilized, otherwise it is nothing more than an AKxWW f1 hybrid.


----------

